
Why Email Is the Best Discussion Platform - freddyym
https://www.paritybit.ca/blog/why-email-is-the-best-discussion-platform
======
thayne
> To them, email seems like an archaic platform where you can’t embed images,
> it’s not completely synchronous, and… I honestly couldn’t think of a third
> thing…

> I get it. These platforms are perhaps more inviting because of a friendly
> UI, inline image, GIF, and emoji support, and it all runs in the browser
> which is where everything else is seemingly done nowadays.

No, you don't get it. I don't care about embedding images and emoji. I can't
speak for everyone, but the reasons I prefer something like discourse to email
for discussing open source projects are:

\- mail list archives generally have poor ui that is difficult to search or
follow a conversation.

\- subscription is all or nothing. You can't subscribe to a specific topic.
Sure you could set up email filters, but that isn't exactly easy.

\- link ing to a parallel conversation isn't really possible. Maybe you could
link to the archive, but from what I've seen that isn't really done.

------
quattrofan
I don't think anyone has ever said email is hard to use. Slack is great but
can be a huge distraction, I will shut it down for long periods of the day.

